# Moisture Content



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

To All....At what moisture content do you bale round bales at for dry hay?Thanks ...Chris.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Usually start at 18%.Going to use preservitive so I can start a little earlier this yr.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

Can go as high as 20% but prefer something closer to 15


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to make round bales all the time starting at 19% without preservative. I would leave them sit in the field for several days to breath a little then stack them on their ends. With preservative I start around 20 or a little wetter if the weather does not look favorable.

I've made as 22% without preservative and it kept. I loosened the bales up, then placed each one on a pallet with several feet around them for air movement, then as long as the sun was shining, I'd open all the barn doors as well for added air movement. I would not suggest this unless you're sure its going to get rained on before it can dry out on its own.

How wet you can make them depends on several things, the mix of the hay (more grass seems to breath better) the kind of round baler and how heavy (tight) you make the bales.


----------

